
Show HN: CSSRooster – A Bot that Writes CSS Classes for HTML with Deep Learning - huula
https://huu.la/ai/cssrooster
======
ylwk
Interesting project. But how is it going to be useful though?

~~~
huula
Good question! To be frankly, not much use for a normal development flow
(maybe you can use it as a check to see how much compliant is your code with
the 'standard'), but it's going to be used by Huula's editor to better
identify different elements on a web page, the reason why this is useful there
is because Huula editor has all the symantic and visual properties of every
element and it can use this information to generate the same class names for
similar elements.

~~~
beaconstudios
I could see this being useful for all sorts of generated-code projects with
some tweaking (naming variables, labelling sections in reverse engineering) -
do you have any plans to release it?

~~~
huula
Hey, really thank you for your interest! Since this project will be part of
Huula which I'm trying to build a business upon, it will not be released for
now (will do when I fail tho, so stay tuned! ;D)

But, here's an example that's similar to CSSRooster's model
[https://github.com/fchollet/keras/blob/master/examples/imdb_...](https://github.com/fchollet/keras/blob/master/examples/imdb_lstm.py),
for the part that's different (mostly data preprocessing), you need to write
your own according to your data anyway. Do let me know if you have any
questions.

~~~
beaconstudios
understandable, and best of luck with the business! Have you seen the AI
design work that [https://thegrid.io/](https://thegrid.io/) are doing? It's
interesting to watch the automation of design starting to come up as I'm
working in a closely-related market myself. I'll be keeping an eye on your
work for sure :)

Thanks for the link, I'll take a look at that - I don't know much wrt/ AI
beyond basic ANN and genetic algorithm logic, but it's worth at least a few
weekends!

~~~
huula
Thanks for your kind words! Yes, thegrid guys are really good at advertising,
they had a very successful kickstarter campaign, but they failed to deliver an
actual product. See this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10140724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10140724)

Huula focuses more on the technology and we really want to build something
that's intelligent and amazing. CSSRooster is just our first step, there are
certainly a lot of technical challenges to be solved, but I believe we'll have
something soon, stay tuned.

~~~
beaconstudios
huh, I hadn't heard about that. One less competitor though, right?

I'll definitely keep my eyes peeled for updates!

~~~
huula
Thanks!

